# Deleted Pictures



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

I have been informed that even when we delete photos from threads they are still visible for members too see. How is this the case and why are they not permanently deleted????

Thanks


----------



## Bollo (28 Aug 2022)

The photos are still in your media list even though you’ve removed the link from the posts. To delete the photos, go to Media -> Your Content and select and delete the photos you want to remove.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> The photos are still in your media list even though you’ve removed the link from the posts. To delete the photos, go to Media -> Your Content and select and delete the photos you want to remove.



Nothing in there according to this


----------



## Bollo (28 Aug 2022)

How are other people accessing the photos?


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> How are other people accessing the photos?



Thats what i want to know…..i have deleted all the pictures i have posted in the thread garden rebuild, but @classic33 has told people they are still visual for all to see. If thats the case i would like to know were they are visible and remove them or if they are not visible then hes a liar and needs to be spoken too.


----------



## markemark (28 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> Thats what i want to know…..i have deleted all the pictures i have posted in the thread garden rebuild, but @classic33 has told people they are still visual for all to see. If thats the case i would like to know were they are visible and remove them or if they are not visible then hes a liar and needs to be spoken too.


Is it possible the images have been cached on the users’ browsers? I


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

markemark said:


> Is it possible the images have been cached on the users’ browsers? I



But that wouldnt mean they are visible on the forum, its just that members are caching other peoples pictures or not clearing the cache at all……..but as they are my pictures and i have deleted them from the forum, why is he saying they are still there for people to see??


----------



## Bollo (28 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> But that wouldnt mean they are visible on the forum, its just that members are caching other peoples pictures or not clearing the cache at all……..but as they are my pictures and i have deleted them from the forum, why is he saying they are still there for people to see??



Ask him?


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

Bollo said:


> Ask him?



I have and he wont answer me…


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Aug 2022)

*Mod Note:*
@jowwy I can confirm your pictures cannot be seen on CC anymore.
Unless they are saved on a cache (browser history).
In that case, they will no longer be visible after the cache is cleared.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (28 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> But that wouldnt mean they are visible on the forum, its just that members are caching other peoples pictures or not clearing the cache at all……..but as they are my pictures and i have deleted them from the forum, why is he saying they are still there for people to see??



I am the web administrator for a website belonging to a photography club. One semi-regular task I get is requests from members to replace image in their gallery. Once done I email the member to let them know.

It is not unusual for them to come back and say it has not been done as they still see their old images and it is not unreasonable to assume that others do too. I have them force a refresh of the webpage (on Windows hold done Ctrl and press F5).

People don’t make a conscious effort to cache webpages, and the contents of them, it is something the browser does automatically to make everything more efficient. It will check to see if the page had changed and, if not, will load a local copy if it. This saves bandwidth and time. However, on occasion, it gets it wrong and fails to spot changes and doesn’t download the updated page.

It is a bit of a stretch to move from classic seeing cached copies, and assuming that everyone else can, to saying he must be lying and needs spoken to.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> *Mod Note:*
> @jowwy I can confirm your pictures cannot be seen on CC anymore.
> Unless they are saved on a cache (browser history).
> In that case, they will no longer be visible after the cache is cleared.



So the only reason anyone can see them is from an old cache, to which they could save the photos to use them illicitly if they so wish???


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> *Mod Note:*
> @jowwy I can confirm your pictures cannot be seen on CC anymore.
> Unless they are saved on a cache (browser history).
> In that case, they will no longer be visible after the cache is cleared.



Thank you for your help with this issue pat, im happy to have the thread locked as no more replies are required to me thread.

Thanks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Aug 2022)

jowwy said:


> So the only reason anyone can see them is from an old cache, to which they could save the photos to use them illicitly if they so wish???


Yes, but remember the photos are time stamped by the device that took them.
Also, any photo can be photo-shopped, that's media for you.
As I told you before .... ignore


----------

